# Autorouting en Ultiboard



## asdoffo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola a todos! Estoy aprendiendo a usar el software ultiboard de NI para el diseño de PCB y en mi primer intento no eh llegado a realizar el posicionamiento de todas las partes, que en cuetion en un teclaso 4x4 multiplexado. La distribucion de las teclas se la di yo. Mi problema aparece a al hora de realizar el autoruteo, secede que no logro que el programa lo realize, en su lugar me aparece un cartel de error que dice elgo asi "Error durante el autoreo" y no hace nada. Ya probe modificando el ancho de las pistas la distribucion de los componentes y ni siquiera lo realiza cuando eligo la opcion de autoplace. No indica errores de DCR ni de conexión. La "placa" es simple (no doble) y la cree con el asistente.
Para realizarlo lei previamente un tutorial que encontre de ADDLINK sobre ultiboard 2009.

Agradecedia que me puedan ayudar ya que no puedo seguir usandolo.

PD: No se aún si en el autoruteo el software coloca puentes de forma automatica en caso de necesitarlos. Me seria util esa información si alguien sabe.

Espero respuesta. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## FernandoD (May 28, 2009)

Hola,

¿Qué versión de Ultiboard estás utilizando? ¿Sería posible que adjuntes tu archivo de Ultiboard aquí para darle un vistazo y tratar de ver el error a más detalle?


----------

